# Headlight has moisture and cant get Inspection...



## BAR308 (Feb 20, 2014)

My wifes van needed an inspection and they just failed the van cause there is moisture in the headlight housing... right in front of the bulb.

they said that it cant pass with this moisture and i have to buy a new headlight housing cause its sealed and i have to replace the whole thing...

This seems crazy... there must be a way to dry up that moisture so they will pass the vans inspection...

Any thoughts?


----------



## LRanger007 (Feb 20, 2014)

If you can, take the bulb out and blow a hair drier through the bulb hole until the water evaporates.  Put the bulb back in and go get it inspected.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 20, 2014)

Take it out and put it in a bag of rice overnight? Works with cell phones.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 20, 2014)

Year, make, and model?


----------



## BAR308 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> Year, make, and model?



04 toyota sienna


----------



## BAR308 (Feb 20, 2014)

i took out the bulb and taped a hair dryer to the windshield wiper water tank... the bulb laid down against the water tank. i turned on the lights to help heat up the headlight housing to dry up the water.... and what do you think happened? the bulb got so hot it burned a hole in the windshield wiper water tank.  

well, at least a house hasnt fallen on me yet... uggh.


----------



## Too-Tall (Feb 20, 2014)

Take it off and put it in the oven on a cookie sheet. Bake on warm for 5 or 10 minutes and turn off the oven. Check it in a half hour. Did this the other day with a double layer goggle lens and it worked!


----------



## mattech (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you checked some junk yards in the area for a headlight?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have that problem on a 98' Ram 1500. Put some caulk on the outside, all around. take off polycarbonate lens, scrub good.

Drill a very small hole @ the lowest point to drain.

If you have a tube bulb.. DON'T TOUCH IT! The oil on your hands will blow it.

Get it going.. then get to a different shop to inspect while everything is still working.

You can find smaller, NON-DEALERS that will pass it. They get paid the same.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2014)

BAR308 said:


> My wifes van needed an inspection and they just failed the van cause there is moisture in the headlight housing... right in front of the bulb.
> 
> they said that it cant pass with this moisture and i have to buy a new headlight housing cause its sealed and i have to replace the whole thing...
> 
> ...




Here in GA, we dont have inspections, just the Emissions test..........I remember "Inspections" in FL when I was a kid. They checked tires and everything............I would take the whole thing off and try to dry it, then go get a test.

If you have to buy a new one, check Ebay. should be able to buy exactly and only what you need; including a new water tank.

Good luck


----------



## chadf (Feb 21, 2014)

Drill a tiny hole in the lowest corner of the light housing.....
Done it more than once.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 21, 2014)

Put it in oven @ 250 degrees for 10-15 minutes. Remove and try to pry, you should see the sealant get sticky.

Google it on youtube. You'll have to get some sealant to re-seal.


----------



## BAR308 (Feb 21, 2014)

i was able to take the light out and attach a paper towel on a metal clothes hanger and stick it up in the housing and dry up most of the moisture. then i taped a hairdryer to the opening and it dried up the other moisture. took it back to the shop today and it failed cause of rear wiper and one of the brake lights was dimmer than the other one... yes they said that i cant have 2 brake lights with one of them dimmer than the other... omg.. this is crazy.

and i still have a hole in my water tank.


----------



## Rivershot (Feb 22, 2014)

Time for another shop.


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 1, 2014)

Move to a different state where laws are reasonable.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 1, 2014)

That is the point where I would mumble things that get me invited to never come back to said shop.  Get a new light bulb and wiper blade.  And go some place else.  I once had a truck that wouldnt pass the computer inspection part.  Said 2 systems where not funtioning properly....  Didnt say which ones.  And no Check Engine light.  So I got a fine in the mail for failure to inspect.  I promptly moved up my move date to GA from NC.  No looking back.


----------



## hunter rich (Mar 1, 2014)

Bill Mc said:


> Move to a different state where laws are reasonable.



Well we all know that isn't Georgia!


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> That is the point where I would mumble things that get me invited to never come back to said shop.  Get a new light bulb and wiper blade.  And go some place else.  I once had a truck that wouldnt pass the computer inspection part.  Said 2 systems where not funtioning properly....  Didnt say which ones.  And no Check Engine light.  So I got a fine in the mail for failure to inspect.  I promptly moved up my move date to GA from NC.  No looking back.



I'm just perverse enough that I would swap the bulbs, and go back and have it reinspected, just to see what they say.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 1, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> Here in GA, we dont have inspections, just the Emissions test..........I remember "Inspections" in FL when I was a kid. They checked tires and everything............I would take the whole thing off and try to dry it, then go get a test.
> 
> If you have to buy a new one, check Ebay. should be able to buy exactly and only what you need; including a new water tank.
> 
> Good luck


Aint no emission test when you get away from Atlanta'


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 1, 2014)

WD40 well get rid of the moisture. That is what the used it for in space craft optics. Water displacement 40


----------

